

Australia leads the world in online start-ups? - BikalpT
http://www.brw.com.au/p/business/australia_leads_shows_world_iconic_qT1CvUj4C3XJbyDdWzLKjK

======
dfc
_" A research report by online services provider Bigcommerce released on
Thursday reveals a 200 per cent jump in the rate of new online stores opening
between 2010 and 2012. This is four times the number in the United States and
Britain."_

~~~
pedalpete
This likely means Australia was lagging behind, but is now catching up.

I'm living in Australia now, and there are some great companies here,
Atlassian, 99Designs, CampaignMonitor, and many more that are growing
significantly and are leading their industry, but I wouldn't necessarily call
it a hot-bed of activity.

~~~
dfc
I realize that, that is why I posted the excerpt. The link was submitted with
a question mark at the end of the title that was not found in the actual
article title. I took that to mean that the submitter was suspicious of the
claim.

